# Smack is back



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mac

We have missed you. It has been way too quiet on the board. Stay out of trouble this time. 

Put some pxs of the boat. Fig you have it finished by now.

Are there any fish left in Zephier cove?

BS aside. Gald to see you posting again. Jim


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

x2


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

X100


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

JimD said:


> We have missed you. It has been way too quiet on the board. Stay out of trouble this time.
> 
> Put some pxs of the boat. Fig you have it finished by now.
> 
> ...


X 2 ! ! ! All of the above ^ ^ ^ ^

Mac and I were emailing back and forth this weekend. 2-Cool was never mentioned by either of us, so I was surprised to see his post on the Laguna rod thread. Yes, post up on your boat, and maybe another post about the chest high rod holder/tool holster, that you designed, and we were talking about. Perfect for us waders. I want to make one of those.

Welcome back Mac.

P.S. to JimD. I think he has a new fishin hole besides Zepher now but it's a secret.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Dick you are Wrong. 

HE NEEDS TO POST A PICTURE OF THE TROPHY HE GOT JUST BEFORE CHRISTMAS. 

IT IS A FANTASTIC TROPHY.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been pretty busy lately!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Things aren't going to slow down now...better buckle up, you're in for a ride!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

JimD said:


> Hey Mac
> 
> We have missed you. It has been way too quiet on the board. Stay out of trouble this time.
> 
> ...


Who bailed him out the jail? Welcome back.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Congrats and welcome back!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The boat looks good, the fish are nice, but the baby is priceless. Welcome back.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on the baby!!!

Time to hook 'em up!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome back again!!! Mak congrats on the baby!!! Boat looks good


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mac..... I just figured out the new "Personal Best" that you were telling me about!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on the little man. The boat looks awesome.
Welcome back.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

What kind of boat is that? Platform looks nice. Congrats on the little one its a life changer


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

It's been too long...welcome back! Boat looks cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> What kind of boat is that? Platform looks nice. Congrats on the little one its a life changer


1976 Polar Kraft 1652MV that a fellow 2Cooler (brandon1107) traded me for two custom flounder lights. I basically stripped her down and fabricated everything to transform her into a poling skiff. Her name is Pole Dancer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

About three years, 5000 miller lites and a bunch of aluminum, LEDs and rigging later...


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats a sweet looking ride Mac congrats on being a DAD


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Little Zeph as I call him... he's already playing with FatBoys for rattles... Mac's creating a monster LOL. 

Welcome Back,
t


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Baby an the boat turned out great. Glad ur back..


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

There goes the neighborhood....


Congrats on the kid


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin- It surely is a great thing that the baby looks like Mom and not not his dad. 


I do not know about bail money but think that his wife had to promise to keep him out of trouble before they would let mac post again on the board .

Mack it has been too quiet with out you here to pick on. Really glad you are back and you are blessed to have a healthy baby boy. Course tomboy girls are just as great to have for the next one. I have two boys and girls and they all are different and wonderful. Girls are just extra special for their dad.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome back, and congratulations on becoming a dad. The boat turned out great.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Smack is back ?....there goes the neighborhood for sure ! 

Seriously, Smack congrats on the little one. Enjoy them while they're little, the time flies fast...

Boat turned out great, nice fish pics too.

Bo


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Did smack have to become a daddy, before he was allowed to be a daddy, on 2cool. Glad he is finally official.:goldfish:


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats MACK !!! 

I like the boat ,the fish what you catch ,but the most i like your beautiful baby !!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome back and congrats on the Baby Mac!!!


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome back. Really missed reading all your posts. Not many fishermen have that wealth of information that they are willing to share.
And sweet boat. I bet if you got hooked up with Jack Foreman he could get that thing hauling arse and running skinny.
Also congrats on the baby. Being a dad is awesome.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Twice the Smack attack Lol!!! I'm glad your back buddy but I would be more glad if you would mail my 30 carbine clip


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I just mentioned you to another 2Cooler here recently, wondering what the heck happened to you. I see now. Good job on the "Trophy". I'm sure he'll be out fishing you in no time.

Boat looks awesome. Welcome back.


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

You have got to be kidding , who let him out? It was so peaceful & quiet. Glad your back , you still got an open invite to come fish here when you want Kids are the greatest thing , till they get to about 17 , whew!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am glad some folks appreciate humor, sarcasm and a passion for calling out potlickers!
Eric, that **** carbine clip will make it to you one day...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats...good looking kid.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes Sir Mr. Smack, Congratulates on baby boy! ( something I was never able to make , two wonderful daughters though!), Here 's to all your help youve given to other fisherman! Cheer!Didn't 
you discover Zepher cove P.s .Glad I clicked on tonight, good news!


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Pictures are worth more than a thousand words.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Missed U Smack..........U r a good guy!

Now with Ur light ........I can teach "Floundering" 6

01/second year Grad School! wc


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Hey Smack, you ever do anything with that other heavy duty aluminum boat you picked up a few months ago? Any plans rolling around in that head of yours?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome back sir and congrats on the baby boy. I was in your shoes a year and 6 months ago. Now that my daughter is getting little older, I have a little more free time.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Those diapers make good bait for your crab traps.

Good to see ya


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> The boat looks good, the fish are nice, but the baby is priceless. Welcome back.


Welcome back Mac ....missed your post .


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> Congrats...good looking kid.


x2!
Boat too


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad to see ya back smack! been somewhat boring since you left. CONGRATS on the lil one!! The master has to pass his skills down to someone! Still got your contact and gunna get down there soon and wet a line with ya...


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations Smack! Great looking kid and great job on the boat. Glad to know we still have the 2 Cool Professor still around.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bird said:


> Hey Smack, you ever do anything with that other heavy duty aluminum boat you picked up a few months ago? Any plans rolling around in that head of yours?


We fabricated a tunnel, stripped the floor out and turned it into a little river boat with a suzuki 20hp on it for running drop lines on the Guadalupe River. It skips over the gravel bars like a champ!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby boy! What a keeper! Glad you're back. I've missed your posts. You've always been very helpful for me.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mac, glad to see you post again. Congrats on the boat and the new baby!!!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

looks like allot of aluminum, is it heavy or not really?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Boat looks awsome, good job


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cpthook said:


> looks like allot of aluminum, is it heavy or not really?


Lighter than a glass boat the same size. If I want to make it lighter I will get some lithium batteries and shave about 180#


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

welcome back and congrats on the boy & the boat.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

With Smack as his father, the kid can probably already out fish me. Congrats and welcome back!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

O Smack... Welcome back. Iv been calling you that on Facebook for a while in hopes you wouldn't lose your touch. 

Great looking kid! Congrats

Boat is sick, even cooler that you did all the work. Good job.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> Did smack have to become a daddy, before he was allowed to be a daddy, on 2cool. Glad he is finally official.:goldfish:


Mac became a daddy because he wasn't on 2cool. Had nothing else to do but make a baby. It looks like he did a mighty fine use with his time away. Beautiful baby and boat Mac. Congrats to you . Glade to see you back.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

better get back on 2 cool you keep that up you wont have a place at the table!!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Finally...now you will have to change your name to just "Daddy". Congrats!! As said before, kids will change your life!!So many FIRSTS to look forward to...Enjoy every moment and always be patient...kind a like fishing a corky...LOL!!


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats on the baby boy Mac!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smacks good people


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Congrats..............God blessed you and wifey with a beautiful baby. Sleep deprivation is a terrible thing.......3 daughters here......all grown now. Had to wait 30 years for my boy, my grandson.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

They will let anybody on here!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the Little Mac.. Remember when it was just like yesterday.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Smack, I'm betting if you play your cards right you can score a handy off one of these guys!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Who let Mac back on 2cool? No one wants to listen to his Zepher Cove talk.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wading Wonder said:


> Who let Mac back on 2cool? No one wants to listen to his Zepher Cove talk.


Don't be mad I smacked a pig in ZC last trip! 
Maybe Monday???


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice to see ya back!! Congrats on the baby and the boat!!!!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don't be mad I smacked a pig in ZC last trip!
> Maybe Monday???


Do you wanna go to Zepher Monday? I'm in. This time I'll be the one smacking a 28"+.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wading Wonder said:


> Do you wanna go to Zepher Monday? I'm in. This time I'll be the one smacking a 28"+.


Im on daddy duty tomorrow while momma goes to a doctor appointment. You know I wanna go! Next days off will be better.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

keithlake said:


> You have got to be kidding , who let him out? It was so peaceful & quiet. Glad your back , you still got an open invite to come fish here when you want Kids are the greatest thing , till they get to about 17 , whew!


I would have said about 13.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Well look what the cat dragged in! Welcome back, bro'. Fine looking son, fine looking boat...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I hear that is is the new Scent that Mack is using on his hands and baits. It is a lot stronger than CB's Chicken chit. 

Think it is called Mac's Baby Chit mixed with real baby urine to give it those extra amino acids and pheromones that you see CB and Dailey's adding to their sents. 

I understand it Sticks to everything and a little bit goes a long way.

I hear that the combination mixed in the right proportions will mask any smell and will attract predators.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

JimD said:


> I hear that is is the new Scent that Mack is using on his hands and baits. It is a lot stronger than CB's Chicken chit.
> 
> Think it is called Mac's Baby Chit mixed with real baby urine to give it those extra amino acids and pheromones that you see CB and Dailey's adding to their sents.
> 
> ...


I got some on my hand this morning and it was not on purpose I promise you that!


----------



## TheOneLeggedDuck (Jul 22, 2014)

it's because of smack that my last name got banned lmao, bout time this board had a little shake up lol

*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Mac,

We did miss you. No one to pick on. You can tell with the comments just how many people missed you. 

It is great to see the baby boy. 

I went up Friday and saw the new grand son. 
I am too old to fig out the new diapers. You may have to do a utube on how to change the new way. My Baby is 22 and sr at UT and single.


----------

